# Next big step in my preps



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

Well we just took the next big leap and sold our in town house and bought and moved out to our new homestead/retreat property. It is 150 acres of mixed farm land and bush with barns, large comercial grade garage (I am a mech by trade) and house. Outdoor furnace heating, very good well and septic. I am picking up our 10kw non electronic (gas unfortunately) back up Genny this coming weekend and starting to do the renos and updating it requires to bring it up to our standards of living both now and post SHTF. Let the adventure begin. We have also paid down a lot of our debt now and are going to avoid credit as much as absolutely possible.


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

Good step to take. I am about 100 steps before I get there but that is the direction I want to go. Hopefully within the next 5 years I will be there. Good luck with everything.


----------



## TNmedicman (Nov 8, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe that we have a couple of members in your general neck-of-the-woods. I didn't realize that there was that kind of land available around Peta ... good find!


----------



## willysman (Nov 3, 2010)

It is very rare to find this kind of property around here. We were lucky to find a private estate sale through local contacts as it was not advertised, and we were actually lucky enough to be the first to contact the person responsible for the estate before it was even fully ready to be sold and were able to work out a deal.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like you're well on your way!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice Congratulations.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like you got a good deal! Congrats!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats!

(_thou shall not covet, thou shall not covet..._ Sigh. not working.  )


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Sounds like a nice setup


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

well Willy , i think we need an update for ya
how did it go?


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Good deal ! Your a hundred steps ahead of me , but maybe some day . I am really glad for you for sure !!


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

piglett said:


> well Willy , i think we need an update for ya
> how did it go?


He made 19 post nearly a year ago, unless he is just lurking, I don't think he joins us here anymore......

I am jealous though, he got himself a nice setup!!


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

pandamonium said:


> He made 19 post nearly a year ago, unless he is just lurking, I don't think he joins us here anymore......
> 
> I am jealous though, he got himself a nice setup!!


that is unless he is just an "armchair prepper" who likes to tell stories
i hope that's not the case.

we are working to pay off everything we have including the house
some people say 
"oh i just owe soooo much on my house i could never pay it off":scratch
well i think you might need to sell that puppy & get into something you can pay off. 
does anyone really think things are going to get better???:gaah:
we are in for a rough time as a nation, get your ducks in a row folks
how much could you spend on preps if you were 100% debt free?


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I think about that....we don't have any credit card debt, but we have 2 cars and a house payment....we can't pay them off any faster than we are doing....but if SHTF....wouldn't everyone be not paying anything? I mean if I am holed up here and the world is upside down, who is going to come get my car, take my house if I don't make a payment?
However, I do see yer point about spending money on preps instead of cars, but it is hard to work without a car to make money to spend on preps....LOL! Goes in circles doesn't it?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> I think about that....we don't have any credit card debt, but we have 2 cars and a house payment....we can't pay them off any faster than we are doing.... I do see yer point about spending money on preps instead of cars, but it is hard to work without a car to make money to spend on preps....LOL! Goes in circles doesn't it?


Too many borrow for a "keep up with the Jones" type house.

Too many borrow for a "new" car.

Too many borrow for the new furniture, boat, flat screen, iPad or whatever the present want is.

Resulting in both parents working, children raised by ? and then marital fights over the lack of money.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

pandamonium said:


> He made 19 post nearly a year ago, unless he is just lurking, I don't think he joins us here anymore......
> 
> I am jealous though, he got himself a nice setup!!


His last post was in October 2012 so he is still around. He doesn't actually live at his 150 acres though (according to his 2012 posts).


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

MetalPrepper said:


> I think about that....we don't have any credit card debt, but we have 2 cars and a house payment....we can't pay them off any faster than we are doing....but if SHTF....wouldn't everyone be not paying anything? I mean if I am holed up here and the world is upside down, who is going to come get my car, take my house if I don't make a payment?


You are assuming that SHTF will mean no banks.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Why yes I am....not no banks, but no people to run said banks....or post men to deliver a foreclosure notice or no repo people to come get 1000000s of cars....etc...that to me would be SHTF....now just a week long power outage or inflation, wouldn't (to me) be SHTF


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Motto of the Right Wing extremist; (by pandamonium
Semper Fi!!) 

I Pledge Allegiance to the Flag, of the United States of America, and to the Republic, for which it stands, one Nation, under God, Indivisible, with Liberty and Justice For All.

*Pretty sad (but true) that loving our country and holding true to the fundamental principles of freedom and hard work is now considered extremist.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

memrymaker said:


> Motto of the Right Wing extremist; (by pandamonium
> Semper Fi!!)
> 
> I Pledge Allegiance to the Flag, of the United States of America, and to the Republic, for which it stands, one Nation, under God, Indivisible, with Liberty and Justice For All.
> ...


this country has been torn down little by little over the last 100+ years


----------

